# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  New Ghombot

## Hypnotika89

*You asked for it -> Here you go*
*Brought to you by Richardppt and me*

Our new Bot for Ghom is finaly here. Still in Alpha, but updates will follow!


*You need to kill Ghom on your own before you start the Bot !*
YOU NEED TO LEAVE THE GAME WITHOUT PORTING HOME


*Currently tested with:*
-Barb
-WD
-Crusader
-Demonhunter
-Wizard


*What does this bot do ?*
-Farms Ghom
-loots items/sells or salvages unwanted items
-repairs your gear


*What do i need ?*

AutoIt V3 :
AutoIt - AutoItScript

*The bot :*
version 1.1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yel85sd7ur...Ghombot1.1.rar
version 1.2
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ic09meucu1...Ghombot1.2.rar

-You need to turn on windowed-fullscreen.
-This bot only works with 1920*1080 resolution.

*Diablo ingame adjustments*
-Make sure skip all cutsequences is checked.
-Item label Display need to be: Push to toggle (on/off)

*Changelog:*
-Release of 1.0
-Added 1.1
-Added 1.2 (Memory and language improvements)

*Coming features:*
- Fighting sequence improvement.
- Increase stability

Troubleshooting:
- Do you have your game in WINDOWED-FULLSCREEN?
- Is your character at the CORRECT WAYPOINT/QUEST/MENU 
- Do you have spells that BUFF you at 1-4 ?
- Do you have THE TEMPLAR/WOLFES/MONSTERS to tank it ?
- Make sure you have "zoom in when inventory is open" unchecked. 
- Make sure you restart the bot after editing the config.ini (don't forget to safe changes)
- Are you using the standard Keybindings ?

__________________________________

----------


## Fulkol

Gonna test it asap and post results  :Smile:

----------


## wasssaaa

first gratz on ur release looks nice, and 2cond im going to do the same question as in other post script related, i just want to know how its done im doing my nooby simple script nothing as good as this, and i want it to repair when ever runcount increases 10, so it repairs in 10, 20, 30, 40 run, etc. so how do i do and increseae func? 

and the other thing i was thinking is how do u do to check the inventory, stash legs, then go salvaje yellows and blues and stash the maths. the 2cond question is not so important as the first one. thanks if u answer or not.

----------


## random337

nice work!

dropbox link doesn't work for me. 
"Nothing Here
The file you're looking for has been deleted or moved."

----------


## Fulkol

> nice work!
> 
> dropbox link doesn't work for me. 
> "Nothing Here
> The file you're looking for has been deleted or moved."


Just a second

----------


## Hypnotika89

Link is back online. I failed hard here :>

----------


## Jason Forbes

Kills Ghom with wizard just fine but fails to find the quest and enter a new game. keeps scrolling the quest list because the quest isnt visible?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Kills Ghom with wizard just fine but fails to find the quest and enter a new game. keeps scrolling the quest list because the quest isnt visible?


You need to kill Ghom and leave the game via Menu

----------


## Jason Forbes

did this, followed all instructions just like other bots, fails to find the quest in the list. works if i manually find the quest but doesnt do it itself

----------


## random337

Great job!

I had to change the scroll function to click on the down arrow five times.
I'm not sure what the old code was trying to do, but it wasn't scrolling down for me when trying to select the quest.

Also, this one also has the infinite recursion issue. You shouldn't call StartGame() manually in the menuLeave() function.
This will eventually cause the stack to overflow and for it to exit with an error.
There is a while loop which will call StartGame() over and over. 

I also had to tweek the archon cooldown time default in the config.ini, for those of you without any cooldown reduction.  :Wink:

----------


## Jason Forbes

upon finishing killing ghom and leaving game it then selects change quest. once it does this the mouse hovers over the scroll bar then moves to the down arrow then clicks the down arrow once.. then stops..

----------


## ghorby

Hi, as a witch doctor it does everything right up until the character has used all the buffs and starts to shoot, after 2-3 seconds it says boss not dead and leaves the game.
This only happends if i have the wd option in the config as true, i've tried with the other three and it doesn't leave.

- Ghorby

----------


## richardptt

> Great job!
> 
> I had to change the scroll function to click on the down arrow five times.
> I'm not sure what the old code was trying to do, but it wasn't scrolling down for me when trying to select the quest.
> 
> Also, this one also has the infinite recursion issue. You shouldn't call StartGame() manually in the menuLeave() function.
> This will eventually cause the stack to overflow and for it to exit with an error.
> There is a while loop which will call StartGame() over and over. 
> 
> I also had to tweek the archon cooldown time default in the config.ini, for those of you without any cooldown reduction.


At the moment This is my main issue! i dont know what or how it makes overflow! i guess i need to search how to fix it

----------


## Vasortflam88

> upon finishing killing ghom and leaving game it then selects change quest. once it does this the mouse hovers over the scroll bar then moves to the down arrow then clicks the down arrow once.. then stops..


ditto. It hangs just like this. My mouse cursor isn't pictured but it is centered over the lower scroll down button. I would take a stab at editing this section but the version I downloaded did not come with a script, only an .exe. Thanks for all the work!

----------


## richardptt

> ditto. It hangs just like this. My mouse cursor isn't pictured but it is centered over the lower scroll down button. I would take a stab at editing this section but the version I downloaded did not come with a script, only an .exe. Thanks for all the work!


GO twitch .....Twitch.............
and i will explain u

----------


## Hypnotika89

*Uploaded a new version. Maybe this helps some guys !*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yel85sd7ur...Ghombot1.1.rar

----------


## random337

> At the moment This is my main issue! i dont know what or how it makes overflow! i guess i need to search how to fix it


Like I said, you just can't call StartGame() from menuLeave().
It infinitely recurses. You just need to return. It will call StartGame() again from the while loop.

I fixed it on my local copy. If you pm me your email address I'll send it to you.
It has a bunch of other fixes/improvements too.

----------


## richardptt

> Like I said, you just can't call StartGame() from menuLeave().
> It infinitely recurses. You just need to return. It will call StartGame() again from the while loop.
> 
> I fixed it on my local copy. If you pm me your email address I'll send it to you.
> It has a bunch of other fixes/improvements too.


can u go twitch ? Twitch it would be helpfull by doing that

----------


## breakfastcrew

can you post the original non compiled .au3 file?

Also I notice for the demon hunter script, it doesn't wait long enough for ghom to finished talking before applying the buffs.

----------


## richardptt

> can you post the original non compiled .au3 file?
> 
> Also I notice for the demon hunter script, it doesn't wait long enough for ghom to finished talking before applying the buffs.


we are not going to post au3 file, we may fix it,m but not sharing the config file

----------


## travis80392

What wizard build is needed?

----------


## nommi

For DH, when boss fight starts the cursor is a little bit too close I think, missing out couple of cluster arrow explode damage.

----------


## Fulkol

[2014-04-20 10:20:21] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 18
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 1
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 0
Total Success Rares - 42
Total Success Magics - 6
Total Success Gems - 4
Total error number one - [ 0 ] Error 1 Happens when bot tryed to leave the room and failed!
Total error number two -Deaths - [ 2 ] This Error Happens when ur Fighting time is wrong, or when it miss the aim to kill the boss, and u die
_______________________________________________________________________________

After this it stuck on the changing quest screen, but with the "waiting for loading (0)" tooltip so I don't know what was this

----------


## SnowChild

Tested for about 15 runs without problem until now.

Demon hunter - Torment 1 (Torment 2 was not efficient)
I have about 9m toughness so I can stand in the poison on T1-T2.
I am using Rangedposition=1 instead of Demonposition this way my wolves (I have the cloak for 3 wolves) tank Ghom and he doesnt move.
(Templar just stands next to me since the distance is too big for him, maybe Scoundrel or Enchantress is more effective in this case)

Cluster arrows hit every time.

Notice: I am using Ghom1.1 from first page.


Will let it run though the day and see if some errors happen.

----------


## Cr4shdown

Works almost perfect but... Happened same thing like Fulkol. 

Health pots are used too early, hp like 5-10% missing. In close combat for wizzard is better use archon left skill, quicker kill than right button. After archon skill its only used right click skill, after spending all resources still clicking right button


Sorry for my bad english

----------


## excrucio

i ran this on my wizard

skill 1 - archon 
skill 2 - magic wep force wep
skill 3 - familar sparkflint
skill 4 - energy armour prismatic armour
LMB - nothing
RMB - Magic missle seeker

the bot kills ghom but keeps saying boss is not dead and leaves the game. 

how do i deal with this issue ?

----------


## Emanuelxxx

i test it and he stuck in quest selection, and dont do anything

----------


## excrucio

> i test it and he stuck in quest selection, and dont do anything


you need to kill ghom once yourself
exit to menu after killing 

Do not tp to town to exit to menu. press esc and leave

----------


## excrucio

been trying to get this to work.

my set up kills ghom but leaves game saying boss is not dead.

if i select the demonpos it detects the boss is dead but attempts to loot at the wrong position.

----------


## Emanuelxxx

yes i kill ghom and exit then, than i start bot , but nor work mhhh

----------


## Fulkol

[2014-04-20 12:44:15] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 42
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 1
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 0
Total Success Rares - 120
Total Success Magics - 18
Total Success Gems - 2
Total error number one - [ 0 ] Error 1 Happens when bot tryed to leave the room and failed!
Total error number two -Deaths - [ 0 ] This Error Happens when ur Fighting time is wrong, or when it miss the aim to kill the boss, and u die
_______________________________________________________________________________

Works flawlessly

A few things richard:
bot tryed to -> this is tried
when ur Fighting time -> your
-- SUMARY -> SUMMARY

----------


## Samavayo

can you explain how the numbers work in the config file?
i would need like 3 more seconds to kill him on T4, what do i have to change? (melee, monk) im using the barbsettings
works fine so far tho!

----------


## Fulkol

> can you explain how the numbers work in the config file?
> i would need like 3 more seconds to kill him on T4, what do i have to change? (melee, monk) im using the barbsettings
> works fine so far tho!


[barbspec]
*buttonleftrightimesbarb=3
*rightclicktimerbarb=2000
leftclicktimerbarb=3500

This means how many rounds or totations will the bot do
example
pressing right click for 2 seconds
pressing left for 3.5 seconds
repeat it 3 times
if you change 3 -> 4 it will repeat it 4 times
it's simple as that

If you are using less mana/chi/rage/idk each round than the amount you refill and you want to use more (use your mana spending skill more) inscrease the timer of the click (reft or right) where you have this skill
If you run out of mana lower the timer of the spending skill or higher the timer of the recharging one
1 sec = 1000 (milisec) in the file

----------


## Samavayo

thanks mate helped me a lot, works fine now!!

----------


## Hypnotika89

> [barbspec]
> *buttonleftrightimesbarb=3
> *rightclicktimerbarb=2000
> leftclicktimerbarb=3500
> 
> This means how many rounds or totations will the bot do
> example
> pressing right click for 2 seconds
> pressing left for 3.5 seconds
> ...


I love you mate ! 

I will rework the whole English today when i got some rest (had 1hour sleep). If you guys could collect some real bugs (not the bug infront of your Computer) , i may be able to bring it out with the new English. 

Btw. im currently operating this bot, Richard is doing the next update! 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## detri

I there a way that you could host the source file? You guys seem trustworthy, but I can't risk opening a "random" exe from the internet on this computer and I also like to fine-tune scripts as well.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I there a way that you could host the source file? You guys seem trustworthy, but I can't risk opening an exe on this computer and I also like to fine-tune scripts as well.


Im going to provide a virus-check. We got some bad experience providing the .au3.

Im sorry for you,  but you need to take the risk, if you want to use this bot.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## detri

Ok that's understandable.

----------


## Fulkol

> I love you mate ! 
> 
> I will rework the whole English today when i got some rest (had 1hour sleep). If you guys could collect some real bugs (not the bug infront of your Computer) , i may be able to bring it out with the new English. 
> 
> Btw. im currently operating this bot, Richard is doing the next update! 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


That's what I found for now, let me know if you need help in instructions/english
If we can use // for notes in the script I/we could explain how settings work (as I explained above)

----------


## breakfastcrew

> we are not going to post au3 file, we may fix it,m but not sharing the config file


ok nvm, I found the game option to skip all the cut scene. I have a another problem now, the bot sometimes misses clicking on the kill ghom quest after it leaves a game. There might be something wrong with the scrolling of the quest menu. Is there a way you can make it so that if it doesn't enter a game within a certain time. It will try scroll for the quest again? Thanks

----------


## Samavayo

option for potion-timing would be nice too, its kinda wasted the way hes using it now (like 2 sec after fight)

----------


## Fulkol

> ok nvm, I found the game option to skip all the cut scene. I have a another problem now, the bot sometimes misses clicking on the kill ghom quest after it leaves a game. There might be something wrong with the scrolling of the quest menu. Is there a way you can make it so that if it doesn't enter a game within a certain time. It will try scroll for the quest again? Thanks


Richard is currently working on improving the quest selection as I know

----------


## excrucio

> Im going to provide a virus-check. We got some bad experience providing the .au3.
> 
> Im sorry for you, but you need to take the risk, if you want to use this bot.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


ive tried using this bot but it doesnt loot any items

----------


## paycheck52986

the problem i have is frequently missing the door into grom's room. If it manages to get the door, then it works perfectly. However if it "misses" then my char will walk up to the door and then do nothing. Not sure why this is, but it totally messes up the rest of the script. eventually the bot realizes it didn't kill the boss, and leaves the game, but the next time it looks for the quest, it goes one up, and from then on it is fubared.

----------


## Fulkol

> the problem i have is frequently missing the door into grom's room. If it manages to get the door, then it works perfectly. However if it "misses" then my char will walk up to the door and then do nothing. Not sure why this is, but it totally messes up the rest of the script. eventually the bot realizes it didn't kill the boss, and leaves the game, but the next time it looks for the quest, it goes one up, and from then on it is fubared.


Do you use any extension like turbohud or something on? That causes the colorsearch to go wrong for sure
Also resolution, settings are ok? If you are monitoring it, does it load fast enough and doesn't have lagg while trying to move?

----------


## jamster90

Bot works like a charm, one thing i've noticed though is that the timing is off for hitting the '1' key while in Archon form, hits it about a half second early resulting in no cast due to cooldown effectivly halfing the casts per fight.

----------


## paycheck52986

> Do you use any extension like turbohud or something on? That causes the colorsearch to go wrong for sure
> Also resolution, settings are ok? If you are monitoring it, does it load fast enough and doesn't have lagg while trying to move?


No, no extensions, no resolution issues everything loads at proper times and everything. The only issue is that maybe 20% of the time even though the hand icon is selected when it mouses over the doorway, when it gets there, it doesn't actually load the level, it just stays in the room with the waypoint.

----------


## Helious

Worked pretty well last night... used v1.0. On occasion (I wasn't around to see how it happened) it would go back to town and would be stuck in a loop of not being able to kill Ghom. Couldn't sleep well last night so fixed it when I could. Aside from that, worked great!

----------


## LRFalk01

Did 306 runs before the script messed up going into Ghom's chamber. I noticed that the log says that 19 legendaries dropped, but only 7 made it into my stash.

----------


## Fulkol

> Did 306 runs before the script messed up going into Ghom's chamber. I noticed that the log says that 19 legendaries dropped, but only 7 made it into my stash.


You don't have to fear that you miss a legendary, there is a "pixelbug" when Ghom dies at a specific spot his mouth or stomach or idk will have 1-2 pixel of the same color as a legendary does, that what the bot count as "legendary dropped" but ofc it won't appear in your inventory

----------


## Tygrysek2525

> yes i kill ghom and exit then, than i start bot , but nor work mhhh


Have u installed autoit v3 ???

----------


## Hypnotika89

> You don't have to fear that you miss a legendary, there is a "pixelbug" when Ghom dies at a specific spot his mouth or stomach or idk will have 1-2 pixel of the same color as a legendary does, that what the bot count as "legendary dropped" but ofc it won't appear in your inventory


Fulkol, are you able to contact me in Skype ? Need some help with the VMware thing. Want to run the Bot, while im fixing the language!

----------


## Fulkol

> Fulkol, are you able to contact me in Skype ? Need some help with the VMware thing. Want to run the Bot, while im fixing the language!


Yeah, going online

----------


## SnowChild

had a disconnect from Battle.Net after ~140 runs but everything else works  :Smile:

----------


## travis80392

> been trying to get this to work.
> 
> my set up kills ghom but leaves game saying boss is not dead.
> 
> if i select the demonpos it detects the boss is dead but attempts to loot at the wrong position.


Mine does the same, after killing it takes a bit for it to see the boss is dead when it does see that I have killed him(from the far position) it clicks the center of the room and sometimes notices drops but mostly doesn't until they fade away and misses allot of loot. Yes I have the proper view loot buttons binded.

----------


## excrucio

> Mine does the same, after killing it takes a bit for it to see the boss is dead when it does see that I have killed him(from the far position) it clicks the center of the room and sometimes notices drops but mostly doesn't until they fade away and misses allot of loot. Yes I have the proper view loot buttons binded.


I managed to fix mine

1, is your resolution correct ?
2. when you enable loot to viewable, u must see the item name, *NOT icon*, IT MUST BE the name, ie THE WItCHING HOUR not belt icon
3. make sure that when items drop that remain viewable. disable the feature in d3 that makes them briefly viewable.

other then that it should work fine.

mine is now running t3 using the wizard config.i just need the maras amulet to run a higher torment.

----------


## excrucio

is it possible for this bot to run on a different resolution ? can you make it run relative to the screen ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

*Added version 1.2*

-reduced buffer overflow
-Improved the language

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ic09meucu1...Ghombot1.2.rar

----------


## Bruailen

For the WD setting after attacking the boss for 2-3 seconds it leaves the game. I've tried on the Wizard setting and it doesn't do this but it's not as efficient with buffs and spells as the WD is.

----------


## LRFalk01

> is it possible for this bot to run on a different resolution ? can you make it run relative to the screen ?


Just did ~5 runs on my WD. Works.

----------


## Emanuelxxx

> Have u installed autoit v3 ???


Hey, yes i nstall AutoIT v3


They courso stay at red circle and do nothing. 




An Message come. "Waiting to let the Game Load" Try numbers 

I us now on Desktop 1920x1080 and Windows Fullmodus, but still dont work


""Total error number one - [ 0 ] Error 1 occurs when the bot fails to leave the room!
Total error number two -Deaths - [ 0 ] This error occurs when your fighting-time in the config.ini is wrong, or when it miss the aim to kill the boss, and u die"""

----------


## breakfastcrew

> *Added version 1.2*
> 
> -reduced buffer overflow
> -Improved the language
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ic09meucu1...Ghombot1.2.rar


Just tried this, it is still missing the quest selection at the game menu sometimes. Anyone else with this issue?

----------


## travis80392

Mine is always unsure on when the boss is dead, using wiz.

----------


## Fulkol

Ppl having this "unsure" or "bot is not dead" problem *with wizz*  could you try it with barb? (If you have barb ofc)
It seems to me it's a class specified issue, I've never had anything like this with barb
Just to help our developers work

----------


## Cr4shdown

What about to use 3 buffs before wizzard enter boss room?

In boss room will only use archon. 
Because, there is delay, boss release gass and wizz buff.. and buff number 1 is not used, because he buff to quick and then use archon..

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## Fulkol

> What about to use 3 buffs before wizzard enter boss room?
> 
> In boss room will only use archon. 
> Because, there is delay, boss release gass and wizz buff.. and buff number 1 is not used, because he buff to quick and then use archon..
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


As far as I know the cast sequence is the following:
2->3 after entering room
4->1 after movin to position
so you should put buffs to 2-4 and archon to 1

----------


## Cr4shdown

Yep it works, thx  :Smile:

----------


## traktor32

To the VMware guy:
how much ram and number of cores + number of cores per processor are you giving for this bot? Does your bot get stuck on black screen? What system are you using?

----------


## Samavayo

v1.2 not working for me:

does not bring the d3-window in front (have to manually click on it)
joins the game, after loading screen it searches for a play button

sry for poor english but i guess you'll get the point  :Big Grin:

----------


## shiupooa

it seems to work good for a few runs without issues. however, after about 6 runs, sometimes it would crap out and get stuck at the map not being able to choose the WP....

also, the salvage doesnt seem to work as it tries to do that during my stashing?

----------


## SnowChild

> it seems to work good for a few runs without issues. however, after about 6 runs, sometimes it would crap out and get stuck at the map not being able to choose the WP....


same here, sometimes the bot gets stuck in town instead of choosing the waypoint to Keep Depths Level 3. The bot still thinks everything is working tho.

How about adding a PixelSearch in the room before Ghom, to see if the Waypoint was used?

----------


## Fulkol

> To the VMware guy:
> how much ram and number of cores + number of cores per processor are you giving for this bot? Does your bot get stuck on black screen? What system are you using?


4 giga but works with 3
Gave it 1 processor 2 cores
Win7 x64 on it

Runs flawlessly while playing cs:go or diablo on main pc
Had issues with 2 gb ram and only 1 core tho

I have I5 quadcore 3.3 8 giga ram

----------


## Cr4shdown

Hp pots are used at first enemy hit, not at 30% hp or so.. so pleasy look at this  :Smile:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Hp pots are used at first enemy hit, not at 30% hp or so.. so pleasy look at this


I probably will, but not today. I guess you need to live with it for today.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## uscire

> To the VMware guy:
> how much ram and number of cores + number of cores per processor are you giving for this bot? Does your bot get stuck on black screen? What system are you using?


I gave my first 4 cores and 8gb of ram, installed win8 64bit (yeah yeah i know, could have used 32bit) on ssd. Dont have any problems. (later i reduced it to 4gb of ram and 2 cores, since 4 cores and 8gb were too much)

I made another VM on 2 cores, 4gb ram and installed same win8 64 bit on normal hdd. It works also, but since i put diablo and windows on same hdd, load times were pretty high, so i made 30gb from another hdd, and now this one works without problems.

So now i'm actually running two bots from this comp and still have my "normal" windows, i can still play other games ETC. My gpu wont really like this since its old, but good enough to run two diablos and mass effect 3/CS:GO/wow/ESO. 

If i had better gpu i would try running third bot also. Well actually i could use my motherboards gpu for that one.. gotta try it  :Smile:

----------


## Helious

Ok, found out the reason it would lose the quest/go back to town..

If you die, you'll exit and it will count as completed, thus preventing the bot from being able to find the quest. I don't think there's a way to prevent it, since if you die, you have to respawn at town or checkpoint.

----------


## Fulkol

> Hi there, i noticed you had the exact same problem i had:
> [2014-04-20 10:20:21] Exiting...
> ---------- SUMARY -------------------
> 
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- \ / -------------------
> ---------- \/ -------------------
> Total Runs - 18
> ...



I didn't do anything tbh, it seems for now it depends on luck, I had runs with 20-80 successful runs so
But I know that Richard is working on a brand new system for wp changing which will fix all problems regarding to this, we just have to wait  :Smile: 

And your pm box is full  :Smile:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Ok, found out the reason it would lose the quest/go back to town..
> 
> If you die, you'll exit and it will count as completed, thus preventing the bot from being able to find the quest. I don't think there's a way to prevent it, since if you die, you have to respawn at town or checkpoint.


Yeah, you shouldn't die :>.

As Fulkol said, Richard is going to make it different for everyone. 
This is the Bot we were using 2 weeks ago, with some little adjustments.
It's just that you guys have something till Richard is releasing the new version.

Sorry for those that can't even do 1 run, since i can confirm 200+ runs with perfect config.ini settings and good gear and well chosen difficulty.
And the 200 runs were before we stoped the stack overflow.

Anyway, good night !

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Tygrysek2525

I'd say wiz in ranged position shouldn't move anywhere after killing ghom !!!!
There's a chance of NOT taking any loot  :Frown:

----------


## excrucio

what is this stack overflow ?

----------


## nommi

some times I get killed by Grom thus leaving game when Grom didn't die, then the game starts with the bot selecting the quest before "Kill Grom", and the cycle continues with the bot doing nothing at all except waiting and re-entering the wrong quest.

----------


## richardptt

guys i am streaming while i fix the bot, and i can awnser all you questions. i will steam for 8+ hours from now on! 
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch

----------


## bjay

my monitor does not have 1920X1080.. when i tried to run the script. it just move the mouse cursor then nothing happens..  :Frown:  anyone help

----------


## richardptt

> my monitor does not have 1920X1080.. when i tried to run the script. it just move the mouse cursor then nothing happens..  anyone help


it try to find a tiny color on game, since u have a diferent Resolution then it will fail, and it will not work

----------


## travis80392

What is the appropriate buff/skill order a wizard should have fir this to work correctly?

----------


## peterfs

I am getting "waiting to let the Game load. Try number. [0]

I followed all the things in the first post. Correct resolution, full-screen-windowed etc. 

anyone else get this?

----------


## Naneryia

[2014-04-21 10:07:05] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 336
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 15
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 2
Total Success Rares - 908
Total Success Magics - 0
Total Success Gems - 0
Total error number one - [ 0 ] Error 1 Happens when bot tryed to leave the room and failed!
Total error number two -Deaths - [ 4 ] This Error Happens when ur Fighting time is wrong, or when it miss the aim to kill the boss, and u die



1 Setitem is Missing :/ i think he Sell it but who will Cry ..i do nothing for this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> [2014-04-21 10:07:05] Exiting...
> ---------- SUMARY -------------------
> 
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- \ / -------------------
> ---------- \/ -------------------
> Total Runs - 336
> Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 15
> ...


That looks really good. Could you provide some more informations like difficulty, class, settings? 

Did you manually stopped it ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Naneryia

Torment 1 ( i can Play 3 or 3 withouth Problems ) 
Witchdoc 
No Magicfound

Edit: manually stopped!

Settings:

[Character]
Wizard=
demonhunter=
witchd=1
barbarian=

[UsePOTION]
usepot=1

[Position]
Rangedposition=
MeleeRangedposition=1 *<--- TO AVOID THE FIRST POISON CLOUD!* 
Demonposition=

[LootType]
sets=1
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Gems=1
Blue=


[wizardspec]
archonspellcD=1500
button1wizzardtimes=15

[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=3
rightclicktimerdh=1800
leftclicktimerdh=2500

[barbspec]
buttonleftrightimesbarb=4
rightclicktimerbarb=2000
leftclicktimerbarb=3500


[witchdoctorspec]
wdcombotimes=8
spiritbarragetimertwo=1100

[Settings]
Statustip=1
instantLeave=

[Tab Bank Number]
Tabnumber1=1
Tabnumber2=
Tabnumber3=
Tabnumber4=


[SELL OR SALVAGE]
Sell=1
Salvage=
-----------((//\\))---------------------
1 = true 
blank= False

----------


## Tygrysek2525

> [2014-04-21 10:07:05] Exiting...
> ---------- SUMARY -------------------
> 
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- \ / -------------------
> ---------- \/ -------------------
> Total Runs - 336
> Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 15
> ...


What build on that wd???
My wiz cant get anywhere close that... :/

----------


## Naneryia

Hexendoktor - Spielguide - Diablo III

With 930.000 Dps Unbuffed,Ingame 1.289.000 DPS and with Totem 1.882.000 DPS ( My Giant hits for 50.000.000! )

The Melee Range in my Profile is also good for the Hitrange of the Totem and Massconfusion  :Smile:  = Petbuffs + Debuffs for the Boss 20% MC + 15% Piranhas

----------


## scrx

This bot is amazing, been farming with it on T5 since weeks now

RIP Ghom tho, bot while you can!

----------


## Emanuelxxx

> I am getting "waiting to let the Game load. Try number. [0]
> 
> I followed all the things in the first post. Correct resolution, full-screen-windowed etc. 
> 
> anyone else get this?


I have the same problem like u. Dont know how i can fix

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I have the same problem like u. Dont know how i can fix


Gonna reupload it later with 2 Different exes.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Emanuelxxx

ok now he get the quest and start the game, but he stand in bastion and do nothing.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> ok now he get the quest and start the game, but he stand in bastion and do nothing.


This may happen because i provided a 32bit.exe. As i already said, im going to reupload it with 2 exe. Be patient and don't spam in here.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Wollte ja nur infos weiter geben.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Wollte ja nur infos weiter geben.


Since it's the same problem like the "Waiting for the game to load" problem, this was already said 5 times. Thanks for the Infos, but you actually need to read previous posts.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## babymonkey

One problem I am having is that it sometimes miss clicks when trying to enter the larder making it just stand before the entrance. Other than that amazing job with the bot. Appreciate the hard work! This is with me using version 1.2

----------


## DANG3R0SS

> This may happen because i provided a 32bit.exe. As i already said, im going to reupload it with 2 exe. Be patient and don't spam in here.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


I get this error also and I have set my autoit to run 32bit by default. Tried uninstall/reinstall, everything works up until the load game which is odd.

Cheers

----------


## Hypnotika89

If you guys want a preview of the new bot, join Richard on his Twitch.


Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Bruailen

Will the new bot fix the issue of the bot skipping over legendary / set items?

----------


## Mike1334

mhm.

works basically : enter wp, go to boss, buff, archon, fire. but doesn't actually kill ghom, as it stops fighting in the middle of nowhere. 

any idea ?

----------


## richardptt

> mhm.
> 
> works basically : enter wp, go to boss, buff, archon, fire. but doesn't actually kill ghom, as it stops fighting in the middle of nowhere. 
> 
> any idea ?


i have to share u the new bot!
add me skype kyadwo 
and also join twich so i can show u all u need to do 
Twitch

----------


## oblivionnight

Stuck on fire light not found

----------


## Dyz

Working fine. Funny enough, I rewrote the one I had to completely scroll up before trying to find the quest and it fixed the issue of randomly clicking the wrong quest occasionally. I see that is what Richard has his doing now.  :Wink:

----------


## Dyz

[2014-04-22 10:56:55] Joining Game [33]
...............................................................................
[2014-04-22 13:12:56] Exiting...
---------- Summary -------------------


---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total runs - 33
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 0
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 0
Total Success Rares - 29
Total Success Magics - 2
Total Success Gems - 0
Total error number one - [ 1 ] Error 1 occurs when the bot fails to leave the room!
Total error number two -Deaths - [ 3 ] This error occurs when your fighting-time in the config.ini is wrong, or when it miss the aim to kill the boss, and u die
___________________________________________

Had nearly the exact same games ran before it couldn't find the quest again.



So, its possible this error is caused by not having ALL the quests in the game done before the one needed. Will retest once battle.net is back up

----------


## richardptt

> [2014-04-22 10:56:55] Joining Game [33]
> ...............................................................................
> [2014-04-22 13:12:56] Exiting...
> ---------- Summary -------------------
> 
> 
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- \ / -------------------
> ...


wich bot do u have (name ) ?

----------


## wasssaaa

hi do u mind sharing the source code?

----------


## babymonkey

Would you mind uploading the most up to date version? Appreciate all the hard work.

----------


## Dyz

> wich bot do u have (name ) ?


V1.2 from first page.

----------


## miniwistiti

I have an interface in 1600x900 ... what can I do?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I have an interface in 1600x900 ... what can I do?


Buying a new Screen could work.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## babymonkey

> I have an interface in 1600x900 ... what can I do?



You can use vmware as a solution. That's what I am doing.

----------


## excrucio

will a new version be released of the bot that searches for the quest by scrolling from the top instead any time soon ? 
is there a way to check or to have a function to search the screen for the DC message ?
Can a function be put into place that the bot can extract from the config file a password so that it can reconnect and continue with the quest ?

----------


## richardptt

Twitch
come so u can learn how it works

----------


## Werks

> is there a way to check or to have a function to search the screen for the DC message ?


This is the main reason why I can't manage to get more than 4 hrs of runs. I feel like Blizzard knows what I'm doing and D/C's me rather than bans lol.

Ty Hypno and Richard for the hard work  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

> This is the main reason why I can't manage to get more than 4 hrs of runs. I feel like Blizzard knows what I'm doing and D/C's me rather than bans lol.
> 
> Ty Hypno and Richard for the hard work



;(((((( thats sad

----------


## babymonkey

> This is the main reason why I can't manage to get more than 4 hrs of runs. I feel like Blizzard knows what I'm doing and D/C's me rather than bans lol.
> 
> Ty Hypno and Richard for the hard work


This happens to a lot of people including me. I leave it on for the night and then halfway through i get the game connection is lost dc message.

----------


## richardptt

> This happens to a lot of people including me. I leave it on for the night and then halfway through i get the game connection is lost dc message.


does it ask for loging ? i mean password and email? or just to press ok ?

----------


## Samavayo

> This happens to a lot of people including me. I leave it on for the night and then halfway through i get the game connection is lost dc message.


halfway trough? it gets me like 5min after i left the pc.. fml  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dyz

It will give the DC message if your bot gets stuck because he clicks the wrong quest (which can happen randomly based on some factors) or it simply has a lag spike that cause it to go off course and it gets stuck and doesn't move for a certain amount of time.

It just says "Ok" and closes the current game. It happens/happened to me when I was getting the wrong quest and the bot would just sit there doing nothing.

----------


## babymonkey

> does it ask for loging ? i mean password and email? or just to press ok ?


no password or email required. Just press ok on the msg. It looks like this picture for reference.
http://d3gamemachine.files.wordpress...012/06/4-2.jpg

----------


## richardptt

> It will give the DC message if your bot gets stuck because he clicks the wrong quest (which can happen randomly based on some factors) or it simply has a lag spike that cause it to go off course and it gets stuck and doesn't move for a certain amount of time.
> 
> It just says "Ok" and closes the current game. It happens/happened to me when I was getting the wrong quest and the bot would just sit there doing nothing.


first wich bot do u have ?
second i have been working for almost 2 weeks on a bot, that will not fail at choosing on picking quest!

----------


## Werks

> It will give the DC message if your bot gets stuck because he clicks the wrong quest (which can happen randomly based on some factors) or it simply has a lag spike that cause it to go off course and it gets stuck and doesn't move for a certain amount of time.
> 
> It just says "Ok" and closes the current game. It happens/happened to me when I was getting the wrong quest and the bot would just sit there doing nothing.


This is very accurate information. Last night the US servers were getting lag spikes. Several streamers commented on it while I was playing. When I set the bot up before bed it only managed to get about 13 runs in before the DC message, how sad.

The picture babymonkey posted is the same message I think most of us get. If somehow you could add a function to detect the screen dimmed when that message appears it could be used to identify when the message is present. Then include a default home value to run through so it can run from it's reset quest function.

*edit* I run version 1.2 if it helps at all.

----------


## Fulkol

> first wich bot do u have ?
> second i have been working for almost 2 weeks on a bot, that will not fail at choosing on picking quest!


Can you guys provide me the new bot for testing or we still have issue with the x86 and x64 autoit?

----------


## SnowChild

Everything working fine here, of course you can't do anything against the huge lag from BNet but for me everything works fine for 300+ runs.

I don't know if it's bad RNG but i'm getting only about 1,5 leg/h on torment 1  :Embarrassment: 


For all you guys annoyed by D/Cs :
I made myself a very basic AutoIT program that simply clicks on OK when getting disconnected and restart the bot, sent it to richard so maybe he can implement it on the next version  :Wink:

----------


## nordrassil11

> Everything working fine here, of course you can't do anything against the huge lag from BNet but for me everything works fine for 300+ runs.
> 
> I don't know if it's bad RNG but i'm getting only about 1,5 leg/h on torment 1 
> 
> 
> For all you guys annoyed by D/Cs :
> I made myself a very basic AutoIT program that simply clicks on OK when getting disconnected and restart the bot, sent it to richard so maybe he can implement it on the next version



RNG is RNG, sometimes after an hour I ave no legs, other times after an hour I have 4 >_>

----------


## richardptt

[2014-04-23 07:36:26] Joining Game [1] 5 hours run with not problems for me, just died twice did 10 000 000 g and 9 paragon lvls
[2014-04-23 12:24:15] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 178 ###
### Total Success »» Legendaries »» - 2 ###
### Total Success »» Sets »» - 0 ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 2 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### ###
##############################################
_
__ _ __ __| |
/ _ \ | '_ \ / _ |
__/ | | | (_| |
\___ |_| |_|\_____|

----------


## richardptt

> Can you guys provide me the new bot for testing or we still have issue with the x86 and x64 autoit?


i already sent it to like 20 ppl, i am like updating it like every 4 hours, but i send again , u need to add me on skype ;D so i can have a big friend list  :Big Grin: DD
any way my plans wich i will work on it very soon, is add a GUser interface, and adding api code so it can send msg to u smart phone, and also adding monk and crusader

----------


## Shott1

Hey, first of all ty for a pretty nice bot, decent work.
Monk using "barbspec".
I tried 1.2 version, but after trying to stash items, which btw i didnt even have, bot wont open "waypoint map" to tp - gets stuck, though he goes on clicking/buffing etc.
Then i tried 1.1 version which was perfect for like 2 nights in a row (ofc i had DCs etc, but still), no major failures - but all of sudden, he tries to stash items again and here comes that same problem - he wont open "map" to use waypoint, and gets stuck.
How can i turn stashing off? So that he wont even run to the stash?
Tried using default settings, which were fine for 2 nights, "redownloading" again - didnt help.

----------


## SnowChild

> How can i turn stashing off? So that he wont even run to the stash?
> Tried using default settings, which were fine for 2 nights, "redownloading" again - didnt help.


I'm not sure if this is possible but you could try to go to the config.ini and where it says [Tab Bank Number] make sure you dont have any 1 behind the Tabnumbers

----------


## Shott1

Tried that as well ofc, but wont help, the funny thing that he wasnt trying to stash anything for 2 nights (he didnt even run to the stash) and all of sudden, though i didnt even have leg in my inventory.

----------


## richardptt

> Hey, first of all ty for a pretty nice bot, decent work.
> Monk using "barbspec".
> I tried 1.2 version, but after trying to stash items, which btw i didnt even have, bot wont open "waypoint map" to tp - gets stuck, though he goes on clicking/buffing etc.
> Then i tried 1.1 version which was perfect for like 2 nights in a row (ofc i had DCs etc, but still), no major failures - but all of sudden, he tries to stash items again and here comes that same problem - he wont open "map" to use waypoint, and gets stuck.
> How can i turn stashing off? So that he wont even run to the stash?
> Tried using default settings, which were fine for 2 nights, "redownloading" again - didnt help.


again i dont support 1.2 bot, its a diferent method bot, now i doing a new almost like for 2 week
add me skype so i can send it to you
kyadwo portugal skype
if u want to turn off stash 
then it means u want to farm only gold and exp ?
if the anwser is leg, then remove blue rares , to pick up and it will only farm gold exp and sets and legs, so it will never get full bags if u run like 10 hours, if it dont get full then it wont stash .....

----------


## richardptt

> I'm not sure if this is possible but you could try to go to the config.ini and where it says [Tab Bank Number] make sure you dont have any 1 behind the Tabnumbers


if u remove all numbers on tab, it will not click on stash 2 or 3 or 4,,, then it will keep at stash n 1 and still stash items.... doesnt matter if u delete all

----------


## richardptt

any way i need to go sleep , i will be here like in 9-10 hours for full support

----------


## Shott1

Then how come he didnt stash anything for 24 hours straight? 😕

----------


## gluecks

lolz......

----------


## Fulkol

Ppl used their sourcecode for making their own bots without giving credits where they got the base
So the source won't be released as I know

----------


## Elpoulpo

> Ppl used their sourcecode for making their own bots without giving credits where they got the base
> So the source won't be released as I know


they release the bot for free why do they care about credits ? This thread is popular enough to know what bot does what and who it belongs to.

Beside it's not like it's impossible to get the source code from the .exe... lol.

I've taken their old manglemaw base and improved it, and also made it compatible for ghom before they release this bot. Sure I can give them some sort of credit for the base if I release my version, but yeah...

----------


## Enkami

I was wondering is there a fix for the bot getting stuck in the doorway right before Ghom's room? It runs fine for anywhere from 5-20 runs then ends up getting stuck in the door.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I was wondering is there a fix for the bot getting stuck in the doorway right before Ghom's room? It runs fine for anywhere from 5-20 runs then ends up getting stuck in the door.


I am not improving this 1.2 version anymore. Wait for Richards bot.

We still wont provide the source code. if you dont trust in it , dont use it. No one is forced to use it.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

[2014-04-23 03:51:23] Joining Game [1]
[2014-04-23 03:52:38] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-23 03:52:40] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-23 03:52:43] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-23 03:52:45] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-23 03:52:57] Joining Game [2]
[2014-04-23 03:54:16] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-23 03:54:18] Picked 1/0 Magics at Run n2
[2014-04-23 03:54:20] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-23 03:54:22] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-23 03:54:35] Joining Game [3]
[2014-04-23 03:56:06] Joining Game [4]
[2014-04-23 03:57:24] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº4
MISSSSING TEXT HERE
MISSSSING TEXT HERE
MISSSSING TEXT HERE
[2014-04-23 16:24:58] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº447
[2014-04-23 16:25:00] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº447
[2014-04-23 16:25:03] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº447
[2014-04-23 16:25:05] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº447
[2014-04-23 16:25:17] Joining Game [448]
[2014-04-23 16:25:21] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 448 ###
### Total Success »» Legendaries »» - 34 ###
### Total Success »» Sets »» - 1 ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 9 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 63 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

i guess still have 1 bug at portal wich i will have to improve it, but guys CMON 13 hours run »»»?????
this log is from 1 tester, and he didnt have prints on so he doesnt know specific how much gold and paragon lvls, but he said like 290 to 296, around 20m g selling rares, on t3

----------


## Dyz

I wonder if it could be hardware. Like mouse accelleration or something of the sort

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I wonder if it could be hardware. Like mouse accelleration or something of the sort


Thats not the point. Do you have an HDD/SSD with energy-saving mode ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Dyz

> Thats not the point. Do you have an HDD/SSD with energy-saving mode ?
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Not that I am aware of, i can look into it tho

The HDD atm is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148433

----------


## dmil23

Any way to make this usable on lower res?

----------


## richardptt

> Any way to make this usable on lower res?


guess not :/

----------


## skelly19

Are you releasing your new version soon richard? I am looking forward to trying it out.

----------


## richardptt

> Are you releasing your new version soon richard? I am looking forward to trying it out.


come twitch Twitch
Twitch
and add me skype kyadwo (portugal)

----------


## madmartt

Anyone else having issues with the log saying it picked up legendaries but you have no legendaries, havent gotten any drops from this after a few hours on t2. How many are yall finding?

----------


## Mmullins

> Anyone else having issues with the log saying it picked up legendaries but you have no legendaries, havent gotten any drops from this after a few hours on t2. How many are yall finding?


I had to watch this happen myself... change the config to lengthen your attack cycles to be 2-3 seconds past the bosses death. That will ensure that any crappy rng from Ghom moving around will not cause the bot to close the game early. I would have lost a leg had I not been watching. All in all after my config was tailored to my toon... almost up to a full bank tab of unidentified legionaries.

Also turn your chat font to 12pnt incase someone /W you a leg, the bot will try to loot it. Small font it can't see the leg link.

----------


## madmartt

what difficulty are you on? And how long did it take you to fill your bank.

----------


## Mmullins

> what difficulty are you on? And how long did it take you to fill your bank.


T4 on a HOTA Barb, roughly 1.5min a run with load times. As for filling the tab ~2days

----------


## Hypnotika89

Watched through my 5h run. It was like 02:20 one leg. 2h without and then 6 legs im 30 min. Could be the timer, could be RNG. At least i got many without doing anything

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## madmartt

yeah I dunno I have made sure the boss is dead at least 5 seconds before it stops trying to kill him. Longer than that sometimes. I turned off leg item notifications from clan. It still says 7 legendaries in the log but nada in my stash or anything. It did stash one set item. This was from about 130 runs. It also seems to get stuck sometimes if there is an error or something. It will get stuck on waiting on game to load and never move (always says try 0).

----------


## AcaliaZD

I'm not 100% sure if I've done something wrong, but it seems that sometimes the bot starts leaving early. A few times (2 or 3?) within the past 12 hours it's left without even killing Ghom. It's also left numerous times without grabbing all the loot. Last but not least, it seems to try and cast all the skills to fast for me. Usually skipping Big Bad Voodoo.

-Attempting on Hard mode currently.
-Playing Witch Doctor.
-Game is in WINDOWED-FULLSCREEN?
-Normally (unless I leave too fast), i am at the correct WAYPOINT/QUEST/MENU 
-Build linked below for 1-4 skills.
-Zombie Dogs & Gargan tank it.
-"zoom in when inventory is open" is unchecked. 
-Saved any changed in my config.ini and restarted every time.
-I am using the standard Keybindings
-As an extra note, I am using VMWare. The VM is technically a quad-core with 12gb of RAM. All Diablo III graphics settings are low, and it doesn't really lag.

I hope this link works, but it's my current build.
Skill Builder - Diablo 3 Database - DiabloNut.com

----------


## hazzard5

anyway to change the timing for when to use the potion? Secondly, how come my wiz does not aim at ghom once it is in archon mode, it just shoots straight. Thanks

----------


## japar

> *You asked for it -> Here you go*
> *Currently tested with:*
> -Crusader


Why have not crusader in config.ini? What build u tested it? 
I'm testing with crusader without touching in config.ini on v.1.2, bot go to ghom but dont stay till kill him, leaves before killing, what can i do?

Thak you and great job.

----------


## absolutezewoah

I'm having a problem where it checks my stash, click an item in my stash, put it back, then proceed to deposit all my items into the stash even though I have it set to sell all my items other than legendaries. Any tips on how to fix this?

----------


## Samavayo

> I'm having a problem where it checks my stash, click an item in my stash, put it back, then proceed to deposit all my items into the stash even though I have it set to sell all my items other than legendaries. Any tips on how to fix this?


are you using f.lux or something similar? turn it off

----------


## skelly19

Sorry hypnotika, mispost

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Syrac,
> 
> I was able to watch the bot choose the wrong quest, and then after a short period (~10-15 sec), leave the game. After that, it was not able to choose the correct quest though. Maybe because our quest logs are different size?


You are officially in the wrong post.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## absolutezewoah

I am having another problem with the bot when it tries to start a new game. I haven't seen it firsthand, but I believe it is starting the Breached Keep quest as the last thing I will see in chat is Azmodan saying,"While you tinkered with your paultry catapults, my demons breached the depths of your Keep." etc.

Afterwards, I believe that because the bot cannot find The Keep Depths Level 3 on the map, my character goes AFK until it logs out.

From there it just freezes. I'm fairly sure I am killing Ghom each time as I changed it so my WD keeps attacking for about 5 seconds after Ghom dies, but is there anything else that I may be doing wrong?

----------


## madmartt

Mine is mysteriously having issues at the menu as well. I know I am not dying to ghom or anything but I can't seem to get this to bot to work very well. It usually dies on the main menu after 30 runs or so. It has gone over a hundred before but usually not. Would be nice if they would give us the script to this one since they are making a different one anyways.

----------


## madmartt

It appears as though randomly it might be failing to click the entrance to the larder after teleporting to the WP. I haven't gotten to really see why, I saw the tail end of it happen when my guy was running into the wall.

----------


## nordrassil11

Just wanna repeat a problem it seems others have had as well;

At random intervals when I come back to the bot, it will be stuck at the quest selection. It has the "Kill Ghom" quest selected, and is stuck here. The "Return to stronghold" quest is NOT on the list. I assume this means the bot has been stuck in the hallway somewhere, and eventually logged out thinking it's killed ghom, while it hasn't. Which messes up the whole quest situation, and makes it get stuck. I find it quite weird that this happens, since it can go for 200+ runs without a problem, then next time it gets stuck at 15 runs >.< Would you know about something I can do to fix this?

----------


## richardptt

> Just wanna repeat a problem it seems others have had as well;
> 
> At random intervals when I come back to the bot, it will be stuck at the quest selection. It has the "Kill Ghom" quest selected, and is stuck here. The "Return to stronghold" quest is NOT on the list. I assume this means the bot has been stuck in the hallway somewhere, and eventually logged out thinking it's killed ghom, while it hasn't. Which messes up the whole quest situation, and makes it get stuck. I find it quite weird that this happens, since it can go for 200+ runs without a problem, then next time it gets stuck at 15 runs >.< Would you know about something I can do to fix this?


i will tell u again, this BOT is not going to be updated any more!, i guess, i am working 3 weeks already on a bot, that will do what is needed to do, it will not fail hard, even is a tinny fail, it will start over again, it will be possible for slow pc and fast pc, also its possible to make it run faster if u do have 25% speed, if u dont just desactivat it.... it possible to know how many fails it happen, and wich fails is possible to happen there are 5 1 not killing bot, 2 not entering portal, 3 not teleport to previous room, 4 did not load game (dc, 5 i cant remember, any way i am also adding monk, it will tell u how many times u went to bank how many items it stashed, how many legs u picked rares and blue, u can disable at picking blue and rares,,,,, what else... u can ADjust 80 % of important timers , and ALSO THE BEST PART, U WILL BE ABLE TO CHOOSE WHAT THE BEST BETWEEN 2 TORMENTS LVL USING TIMERS ! ALL OF THAT COMING WITH THE BOT I AM WORKING!
OK =! THIS BOT ON OWNED CORE IS BUGGED!

----------


## richardptt

[2014-04-28 09:09:39] Joining Game [1]
[2014-04-28 09:10:28] Picked 1/1 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-28 09:10:29] Picked 1/1 Magics at Run n1
[2014-04-28 09:10:30] Picked 1/2 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-28 09:10:40] 61 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-28 09:10:40] Joining Game [2]
[2014-04-28 09:11:28] Picked 1/3 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-28 09:11:29] Picked 1/2 Magics at Run n2
[2014-04-28 09:11:30] Picked 1/4 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-28 09:11:31] Picked 1/5 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-28 09:11:41] 60 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-28 09:11:41] Joining Game [3]
[2014-04-28 09:12:28] Picked 1/6 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-28 09:12:29] Picked 1/7 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-28 09:12:30] Picked 1/8 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-28 09:12:40] 59 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-28 09:12:40] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 3 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 8 ###
### Total Success Magics - 2 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 03 Minutes, And killed Ghom 3 Times of All 3 Runs
### Average Run time : 60 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

WHAT YOU GONNA SAY!!!
yh it was t2 with a barbarian, the fight may be fast, but also dont forget to get here takes time, and i was able to make it work with movement speed effecting the runs to be faster, and every thing is better  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

MANNNNN a 59 seconds run!!!!

----------


## richardptt

> MANNNNN a 59 seconds run!!!!


i turn off twitch , close all programs, 
before it took 59 secs
now it takes 
[2014-04-28 10:37:57] Joining Game [1]
[2014-04-28 10:38:51] 53 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-28 10:38:51] Joining Game [2]
[2014-04-28 10:39:46] 54 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-28 10:39:46] Exiting...

### Average Run time : 53.5 Seconds ###

----------


## k260jl

Ghom sometimes move to the left or right side and I am unable to hit them.. I am using a DH+ wolf+ temper. I sometimes dies when that happens because of the poison cloud.

Ghom moves to the left or right for a few second then proceed to move towards me to attack. Since I am a DH, my cluster arrow only target the middle area and attack does not follows him. Any solution?

----------


## SnowChild

> Ghom sometimes move to the left or right side and I am unable to hit them.. I am using a DH+ wolf+ temper. I sometimes dies when that happens because of the poison cloud.
> 
> Ghom moves to the left or right for a few second then proceed to move towards me to attack. Since I am a DH, my cluster arrow only target the middle area and attack does not follows him. Any solution?


If you are using Wolf to tank then take the Scoundrel with the slowing skill instead of Templar, in addition try to use a skill that stuns or has a similar effect ( I am using the poison rune on vengeance skill instead of Seethe rune) Ghom will still move, but not far. The Scoundrel will slow him first and then you stun him.

Problem with Templar is that his stun is not often enough, sometimes he does it at the start of the fight, sometimes only after few seconds.

This is the only viable solution I found, just increase your left mouse click timer or reduce your right mouse click timer in order to still have enough hatred without Regen from Vengence.

----------


## jsun6383

I feel like noob for asking this, but where can i find the Wizard Build that is required for this bot to work? I've looked through all the 12 pages of thread but failed to locate it. Also downloaded the bot but there wasn't a readme. Must be missing something obvious here.

Appreciate any help.

----------


## richardptt

> I feel like noob for asking this, but where can i find the Wizard Build that is required for this bot to work? I've looked through all the 12 pages of thread but failed to locate it. Also downloaded the bot but there wasn't a readme. Must be missing something obvious here.
> 
> Appreciate any help.


this is an old bot, i sharing throught skype only  :Big Grin:

----------


## jsun6383

Happy to communicate through skype, can you PM me your ID?

[edit]Nevermind, just found your name on the previous pages  :Smile:

----------


## asteken

> this is an old bot, i sharing throught skype only


Hi! Love ur bot and would like to get the new one  :Big Grin:  can u PM me ur skype? Thanks!

Skickat från min GT-N7100 via Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> Hi! Love ur bot and would like to get the new one  can u PM me ur skype? Thanks!
> 
> Skickat från min GT-N7100 via Tapatalk


kyadwo portugal!
but there is a old version wich it sucks a bit, the new one i will try to release it TODAy! it have much more features and adjust timer to fit to you pc slow or fast, AND much more!

----------


## QQatme

Glad to see that this made it here  :Smile: 

cheers,

----------


## machiii

how can i increase the time for ghom fight?

----------

